# Any opinions on IAMS Proactive Puppy?



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

We recently got our 10 week old GSD and I'm trying to find him some good quality food. Without much research, we got him a bag of Iams ProActive Health Smart Puppy Food | Review and Rating.

Now is this any good for a GSD? This is our first dog, so I'm not much of an expert (although this forum is proving to be very helpful). I've also read some reviews that a lot of puppies don't like this food. Our puppy does eat it, but he does so in a restrained manner, bit by bit, so I'm not sure if he actually dislikes it, or he just eats food very slowly.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

NOT something I would feed a puppy. Feed a quality large breed puppy food like Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy, Orijen Large Breed Puppy, Solid Gold Wolf Cub, Innova Large Breed Puppy, Wellness LBP.. .


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

If you want to keep around the same price as Iams, but better quality, go with the Costco brand Kirkland dogfood. Or a high quality feed store often has the high-end brands of dogfood at a better price than the PetSmart/Petco because they aren't paying advertising or prime-real estate costs. My local feedstore has all the premium brands anywhere from $5 to $15 cheaper than Petco, plus they've been in business for 50 years, VERY experienced (no teenage sales staff), AND they carry the 40lb bags to my car!

Final reason to check into feedstores: They are all local owners, so your money stays in your community and doesn't go to the "big box" store.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for those suggestions! I'll look into them for sure. Now, it doesn't hurt if I first finish the 8 lb bag of IAMS, does it?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

First Step in Reviewing any Dog Food. 

I was taught and still believe in looking at the first 5 ingredients on the list.

The food that you listed: Chicken, corn meal, chicken by-product meal, ground whole grain sorghum, dried beet pulp, ... 

One of the foods that I use: Duck, duck meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweet potatoes, ...


Second Step --

Review the first 3 ingredients

Your current: Chicken, corn meal, chicken by-product meal

Mine: Duck, duck meal, chicken meal


Any type of meat meal is a more condensed protein source because it has had some of the moisture removed. 

Meat by-product can be any part of that meat source
* Chicken *by-product* can be beak, feet, etc. Wikipeida states: "It is made from grinding clean, rendered parts of poultry carcasses and can contain bones, offal and undeveloped eggs, but only contains feathers that are unavoidable in the processing of the poultry parts."

The AAFCO states Meat *Meal*: "The rendered product from mammal tissues, exclusive of blood, hair, hoof, horn, hide trimmings, manure, stomach and rumen contents except in such amounts as may occur unavoidably in good processing practices."

With just this little bit you can use any good search engine and find tons of info to read and evaluate.


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

BGSD said:


> Thanks for those suggestions! I'll look into them for sure. Now, it doesn't hurt if I first finish the 8 lb bag of IAMS, does it?


Use the iams to wean your dog's tummy to the new food. mix 1/2 each together to avoid having naaaasty runs issues.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah, I would avoid the IAMS but would definitely use it to switch to the new food. 

I agree that if you want a lower price food then the Costco/Kirkland puppy food is pretty good. 

A good rule of thumb is to feed the best food you can afford. 

Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost

^^^This is a good site that helped me choose a food. 

One of the big things you want to avoid, if you can, is corn. If you want to there are grain-free foods that you can get too. 

Ultimately it is about what fits in your budget and what your puppy thrives on.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

webzpinner said:


> If you want to keep around the same price as Iams, but better quality, go with the Costco brand Kirkland dogfood.


But not the puppy food. Kirkland Puppy isn't appropriate for a large breed pup. Their Signature Chicken, Rice, and Vegetable is fine for large breed pups though.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone. I'll have to do some price checking to see which one fits my budget best, but I'll definitely switch away from IAMS. BTW, any opinions on Pedigree and Purina?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

BGSD said:


> BTW, any opinions on Pedigree and Purina?


Two of the worst foods on the market.

Some brands to consider... orijen, acana, blue buffalo, and wellness. As mentioned, if you're on a budget, the kirkland brand has decent ingredients for a very good price if you have a costco near you.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Two of the worst foods on the market.


Wow, I had no idea all these so called "name brands" were so terrible!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

BGSD said:


> Wow, I had no idea all these so called "name brands" were so terrible!


The average pet owner wouldn't think so from all those commercials you see on TV with such happy and healthy looking dogs, but they really are that bad. Actually it's pretty disgusting if you knew what they actually put in some of these commercial brands.

The trick to differentiating the good from the bad brands is by understanding the ingredient list and knowing the companies that make these foods.

My general rule is if it's sold in a gas station, grocery store, or a cvs/walgreens... it's junk.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> My general rule is if it's sold in a gas station, grocery store, or a cvs/walgreens... it's junk.


Yep! I was thinking the same thing


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

If you really want to scare yourself, read the ingredient list for Purina Beneful. *YIKES* Corn, corn, more corn and chicken byproduct meal, and some more corn. Well, basically in a nutshell.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

BGSD.....I also would suggest the Cosco brand "Kirkland Signature" dog food.....especially if $$$ is a considerable, feeding factor..(no shame in that/especially in today's economic crisis).
The Kirkland food is ACTUALLY less expensive per bag, than the Purina, Pedigree & Iams dog foods.
In my area.....Iams, Pedigree or Purina foods can range in price from $28.99--$35.99 per 40lb bag. (depending on store and product).
The Kirkland Premium Chicken is $23.99 per 40lb bag (in my area).
It can be a win/win situation for you! A better product that is also a better economic value!
Best of luck to you!


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

looks to me to be about PAR with Eukanuba GSD, also made by IAMS, but I know there are some that dont like it, I would not call it crap though (nothing is as bad as ol' roy) But that's my opinion. three stars is not bad either, mid grade.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> BGSD.....I also would suggest the Cosco brand "Kirkland Signature" dog food.....especially if $$$ is a considerable, feeding factor..(no shame in that/especially in today's economic crisis).
> The Kirkland food is ACTUALLY less expensive per bag, than the Purina, Pedigree & Iams dog foods.
> In my area.....Iams, Pedigree or Purina foods can range in price from $28.99--$35.99 per 40lb bag. (depending on store and product).
> The Kirkland Premium Chicken is $23.99 per 40lb bag (in my area).
> ...


Yeah, I'll definitely check out the Kirkland brand the next time I'm at Costco.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

BGSD said:


> Yeah, I'll definitely check out the Kirkland brand the next time I'm at Costco.


Just remember to get the adult chicken/rice formula. . . the puppy formula's not good for large breed puppies.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Just remember to get the adult chicken/rice formula. . . the puppy formula's not good for large breed puppies.


Ok, thanks. Will do that.

But what's the difference between the Chicken&Rice vs Lamb&Rice?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Only the meat/protein source....
You would also have to look at the calorie count.....perhaps the Lamb is slightly lower?....I really don't know.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

BGSD said:


> Ok, thanks. Will do that.
> 
> But what's the difference between the Chicken&Rice vs Lamb&Rice?


Well, one has chicken. . . . :blush:

I only asked the company about calcium/phosphorus ratios for the chicken kibble, so I can't guarantee that the lamb one is ok for a large breed puppy. Personally I like the chicken one better because it has a bit more meat and a bit higher protein.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Another food you may consider is Diamond Naturals Large Breed Puppy. It's a good deal at about $1 per lb.

Dry Puppy Food for Large Breed Puppies | Diamond Pet Foods


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

So I got the Kirkland Adult chicken&rice and I've started the transition process. How much would you guys suggest I feed him per day? He's almost 12 weeks now and I noticed pretty different serving suggestions on the IAMS vs the Kirkland.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

BGSD said:


> So I got the Kirkland Adult chicken&rice and I've started the transition process. How much would you guys suggest I feed him per day? He's almost 12 weeks now and I noticed pretty different serving suggestions on the IAMS vs the Kirkland.



I feed my 14-week old 3 cups per day. 1 in the morning, 1 at lunch, and 1 at dinner. I found out that it has almost exactly the same Kcal per cup as Wolf Cub, so I'm following their feeding suggestions for a puppy of his age and weight.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok...silly OT question....
Emoore...have you noticed that when you "open" the bag of Kirkland Chicken...it "actually" smells enticing?! It smells good! Is it just "me"? but it kinda has a chicken soup smell.....? LOL!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

robinhuerta said:


> Ok...silly OT question....
> Emoore...have you noticed that when you "open" the bag of Kirkland Chicken...it "actually" smells enticing?! It smells good! Is it just "me"? but it kinda has a chicken soup smell.....? LOL!


LOL yes I have noticed that. I've also noticed that when we're working out in the yard the dogs will drag the month-old empty bag out of the recycle bin and try to climb into it.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> Ok...silly OT question....
> Emoore...have you noticed that when you "open" the bag of Kirkland Chicken...it "actually" smells enticing?! It smells good! Is it just "me"? but it kinda has a chicken soup smell.....? LOL!


Yes, and if you've ever opened a bag of Science Diet J/D, it smells absolutely disgusting!! I couldn't even describe what it smells like, but it's bad. And I know it's not the "extra omega-3 and 6s", because fish oil does not even smell like that. 

My mom's dog likes the Tractor Supply 4Health food so much better anyway


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> Ok...silly OT question....
> Emoore...have you noticed that when you "open" the bag of Kirkland Chicken...it "actually" smells enticing?! It smells good! Is it just "me"? but it kinda has a chicken soup smell.....? LOL!


I have to agree with you here! My parents feed their poor fat dog Science Diet and I dogsat him when they were out of town. That stuff smells awful! Dax's food (Acana recently) actually smells good. Can't say that the fish flavors smell so great though, but they don't make me gag like that SD!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

robinhuerta said:


> Ok...silly OT question....
> Emoore...have you noticed that when you "open" the bag of Kirkland Chicken...it "actually" smells enticing?! It smells good! Is it just "me"? but it kinda has a chicken soup smell.....? LOL!


It does smell good.


----------

